# want to gain weight?



## JoshF56 (Dec 16, 2005)

I just read in the paper the Burger King is coming out with a new triple whopper.  It has 1,320 calories, and 88 grams of fat.  Its 5 inches wide and 3 inches thick.  Talk about feeling like a lard ass after eating something.  No wonder the US is so overweight, we have companies that come out with crap like this.


----------



## NinjaWizard (Dec 16, 2005)

So... how many grams of protein?


----------



## max lift (Dec 16, 2005)

wow here is the deal,

http://www.bk.com/Food/Nutrition/NutritionWizard/index.aspx

71 grams of protein


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 17, 2005)

how much it cost


----------



## stackdmofo91086 (Feb 22, 2006)

good for your cholesterol


----------



## MR .T (Feb 22, 2006)

I bet I'll still be in line behind some fat guy that buys 2 because he's hungry.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2006)

max lift said:
			
		

> wow here is the deal,
> 
> http://www.bk.com/Food/Nutrition/NutritionWizard/index.aspx
> 
> 71 grams of protein



From that chart I read its 67 grams of protein.  I try not to get more than 50 g of protein per meal and eat 5-6 times a day.  I've read that many people can't absorb more than 50 g of protein per meal.  Does anybody disagree with that?


----------



## Drudge (Feb 25, 2006)

Thats gotta be one soggy MoFo with all that mayo and shit in it.


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 25, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> From that chart I read its 67 grams of protein.  I try not to get more than 50 g of protein per meal and eat 5-6 times a day.  I've read that many people can't absorb more than 50 g of protein per meal.  Does anybody disagree with that?



True enough except with the assistance of insulin! 50 grams might be to high all in a sitting itself for absorbtion. Highest level of absorbtion naturally is of course post workout, but through the use of insulin this can be manipulated quite dramatically!


----------

